# Anybody Need A Cross Slide For A 9"?



## marcusp323 (May 23, 2017)

Have had this laying around & I'm tired of tripping over it. Didn't know where else to post it, hope I'm not stepping on any toes. Came with an apron I bought on ebay many moons ago, & I sold my SB a couple years back so no need for it. Could probably stand to have the brass nut replaced, but that's to be expected on a part so old, I reckon. Just ask that you pay postage for a Med FRB (about $14). It's packed & ready to go, so if you want it, please email me finkelmk@gmail.com or send a PM. Handle & a couple small parts packed in a small bag.
Thanks,
Mark
Edit: Gone to a new owner


----------



## Redmech (May 23, 2017)

Would this fit a heavy 10, if it would, I'd be so tickled to get it.  My heavy 10, has a production cross slide that limits the diameter of stock that I can run my saddle under.  You can look at my thread and see what I'm talkking about.  I don't know if this part is interchangeable with a heavy 10,

I'm in the middle of fixing my Heavy 10 up,

thanks,
Ross,


----------



## thequietman (May 25, 2017)

I have SB9 that would fit perfectly. I already have a Cross slide, so no desperate need if someone else needs it. Otherwise I'd be happy to take it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (May 25, 2017)

SB 9 x slide won't fit a 10L.


----------



## marcusp323 (May 27, 2017)

Shipped to a member restoring an old 9" 
Mark


----------



## thequietman (May 27, 2017)

I'm glad it found a good home. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

